# New monthly maltese magazine available



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Tom and Theresa Myers of TNT maltese have started a new maltese magazine, so I thought I'd pass along the subscription info in case anybody wanted to subscribe. 
Here is the info that was posted

> As a publisher of a real estate magazine for
> almost
> > twenty years, I have finally put into motion a
> > personal dream of having a monthly magazine
> devoted
> > to the wonderful world of Maltese.
> > 
> > Coming next month, the first issue of this
> > full-sized, full color monthly magazine will be
> > published. > > will incorporate informative articles of interest
> to
> > pet and show owners alike, show pictures,
> > information about upcoming shows and events ,
> > informal pictures, litter announcements, grooming
> > tips, all aspects of what it takes for the proper
> > care and health of our wonderful breed.
> > 
> > Please join with me to make this magazine a
> tribute
> > to the Maltese by sending in any articles of
> > interest, wins, whatever will help our fellow
> > enthusiasts. Whether it be a first time owner,
> > seasoned breeder/ exhibitor, or an adoring pet
> > owner, please don't forget to advertise that
> winning
> > picture or beautiful family portrait.
> > 
> > One of my goals will be to keep this all color
> > magazine as cost efficient as possible, from a
> full
> > page ad at $280, half page $140, 1/8th of a page
> > (business card) at $35. The front cover and back
> > cover will be $375, subscriptions are $50 for a
> > year. It will be sent complimentary to all AKC
> > Maltese judges each month.
> > 
> > Sincerely,
> > Tom Meyer
> > TNT Maltese
> > T&T Photography & Publishing, Inc. 
> > [email protected]
> > 386-314-9430
> > 

I've seen the first issue and it is beautiful! There is another maltese magazine but it is only published 4x a year. This one seems a lot more geared to pet owners as well as exhibitors and it would be so much fun to see some of SM babies featured in the magazine!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yup, I was gonna post this info also because it really is such a beautiful magazine- I love looking at the maltese pictures. We got the first copy when we brought Louis home and I enjoyed looking through it. The yearly rate is really reasonable for a monthly magazine. I'm excited


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Yup, I was gonna post this info also because it really is such a beautiful magazine- I love looking at the maltese pictures. We got the first copy when we brought Louis home and I enjoyed looking through it. The yearly rate is really reasonable for a monthly magazine. I'm excited [/B]


yes, they are very reasonable! The advertising rates are also. I love seeing the litter announcements, I think that is a very special touch. I like the other maltese magazine but it's not as pet owner-friendly as this one and it only comes out 4x a year. I'm hoping to put Caira in it next month.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd love to subscribe.....how would I do it? I see an e-mail address, should I e-mail them?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'd love to subscribe.....how would I do it? I see an e-mail address, should I e-mail them?[/B]


Yes, just email them, that is how I did it!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I might just have to put this on my Christmas list!!! :biggrin: Thanks for sharing Stacy!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488359
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I loved the litter announcements also  Can't wait to see Caira.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488365
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i loved it also!

This would be a great place for our members to advertise also. I'd love to see Marj's bows in this magazine!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Stacy. I just emailed them.


----------



## starbright (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488402
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed - and it bounced!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488448
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh!! I hope it will work next time you try it!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if this will be available on news stands or bookstores for those of us who spent their available cash during the Holidays?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I sent my check the other day and can't wait to see it!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Starbright--I actually just emailed them today to start my subscription, and it went through as I got a reply. Did you copy and paste it from here? If so, that might be the problem bc there is a space in the address that shouldn't be there, so just type it directly in and it will work. 
Thanks so much Stacy for telling us about this, one can never read too much about the Maltese! :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Tom and Theresa Myers of TNT maltese have started a new maltese magazine, so I thought I'd pass along the subscription info in case anybody wanted to subscribe.
> Here is the info that was posted
> 
> > As a publisher of a real estate magazine for
> ...


Thanks for letting us know about the magazine. I plan to subscribe. What is the name of the quarterly magazine?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488355
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maltese Magazine, I think. God forbid I actually get up and go take a look!

Caira is going to be in the new magazine this next issue, I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I subscribed just before Christmas and they sent me the Nov. and Dec. issues. I can't wait to see Caira! Will she be in the Jan. issue or Feb.?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I subscribed just before Christmas and they sent me the Nov. and Dec. issues. I can't wait to see Caira! Will she be in the Jan. issue or Feb.?[/B]



she should be in the january issue (back cover)


----------

